

Marissa Mayer Is Firing ~500 Under-Performing Yahoo Employees - RougeFemme
http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-is-firing-500-under-performing-yahoo-employees-2013-10

======
stevo111
She's a mini-Hitler. That's the company I'll avoid seeking employment at.

~~~
jason_slack
I'm not sure that is fair to say. I think all companies will go through a "fat
trimming" period. Yahoo grew big and didn't/doesn't have the business model to
sustain that growth.

Side Note: I am actually confused about what Yahoo's market is now-a-days.

~~~
stevo111
>fat trimming

and if that's the case - that's exactly what you say instead of - "these are
bad devs and we don't need them". Hey person with family and kids - screw you
- good luck finding a job after Yahoo CEO declared you an unworthy asset.

~~~
humbledrone
> Hey person with family and kids - screw you - good luck finding a job after
> Yahoo CEO declared you an unworthy asset.

What would you rather have happen: (a) a company fires their under-performing
employees and maybe becomes successful or (b) a company keeps these employees
around forever and ends up failing, putting everyone who works there out of a
job (instead of just the under-performers)?

Obviously the people being fired should be treated with respect, and I'd hope
they will get a fair severance package, etc. But business is business, and
keeping around employees who are dragging the company down isn't good for
anyone in the long term.

(I have no stake in Yahoo, and know little about their layoffs. I just don't
understand your argument.)

